# Incredibly Bootleggèd Glove Repair



## KangTsai (Dec 18, 2016)

This glove




 

's inner lining was falling apart, so I gave it a quick repair with a sew and some tape.


 

These gloves will completely fall apart in a matter of months, but I have a brand-new backup I 'stole' from a charity shop for 66℅ of the original price



 
.

I also sprayed vinegar solution all inside it to prevent more sweat stench.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice.


----------

